# Getting a working set of terminfo files



## michaelrmgreen (Aug 11, 2009)

I need the terminfo interface files on my system. Up to 6.2 this was simply a matter of going into the ncurses directory (/usr/src/contrib/ncurses) and running configure.

However as that route is currently broken I installed ncurses from ports.

I updated the ports tree using the instructions in Handbook:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports-using.html


```
# cd /usr/ports
# pwd (to check the cd had worked - v. important)
# rm -r *
# csup -L 2 -h  cvsup.uk.FreeBSD.org   /usr/share/examples/cvsup/ports-supfile
```

I then edited Makefile and compiled and installed the port :


```
# cd /usr/ports/devel/ncurses 
Edit Makefile replacing '--with-hashed-db' with '--without-hashed-db'
# make
# make install
# make clean
```


I now have the multiple small interface files necessary.

I'd like to thank Thomas D_i_ckey, the current ncurses maintainer for all his help.


----------

